# The music volume on my computer is always fluctuating, help!!!



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

The music volume on computer keeps varying by itself, one second it's high, and then when a higher volume should appear the volume instantly drops making a very irritating sound like a bomb as it transitions from a high volume to a low volume and then the same happens when it goes back to a high volume. This happens with all media players on my computer, including WMP. What should I do? HELP!!!! Before my ear drums burst!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

make and model of pc?


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> make and model of pc?


Notebook Toshiba Satellite A300


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I need the rest of the model number.

turn over laptop and look at the sticker, it will be numbers and letters
ST....


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> I need the rest of the model number.
> 
> turn over laptop and look at the sticker, it will be numbers and letters
> ST....


Satellite A300 - 20P system unit
Model Number: PSAGCE-09M006AR

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

The weather is fine, not too cloudy.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go and update your video driver here:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp?nav=Product Support

Im not able to lookup the laptop because thats the wrong number you gave me.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Go and update your video driver here:
> http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp?nav=Product Support
> 
> Im not able to lookup the laptop because thats the wrong number you gave me.


Ummm, what exactly does the video driver have to do with the sound? I'm not educated in this particular problem, but I believe it would be wiser to check the sound card no? Not that I'm trying to imply that I know any better than you, cause I don't.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

update


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you install the video driver update yet?


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Did you install the video driver update yet?


Can't seem to get the laptop model number for the link you posted. The available numbers don't even resemble the model number on the back of my laptop, just check the toshiba satellite A300 model numbers in the link you gave me and compare them with the model number I gave you before.

And I ask again, what does updating video drivers have to do with fluctuating sound?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

The A300 has 5 different models.

ST3511, ST3512, ST4004, ST4505, and the ST6511. You really need to find out which one you have. It looks like the 4xxx series has an HDMI port, while the others do not. Do you have that?

While audio and video drivers can conflict at times, maybe try the sound driver as they all use the same one, atleast until you can find the sub-model number.

Pauldo


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Pauldo said:


> The A300 has 5 different models.
> 
> ST3511, ST3512, ST4004, ST4505, and the ST6511. You really need to find out which one you have. It looks like the 4xxx series has an HDMI port, while the others do not. Do you have that?
> 
> ...


1- What the Heck's an HDMI port?
2- Try what sound driver?
3- Where should I look for the sub-model number?

Sorry if I appear slow, but I didn't understand your suggestions.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Download everest and run it:
http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4181

Copy and paste the report to Notepad or MS Word.
Save the report so you know where it is.
You then can attach the report.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry about the confusion, I did some more digging and it does appear that there is an A300-20p and it looks like Toshiba markets this laptop to the middle east (?). This is probably were our confusion is.

Here is the download page for various drivers: http://gulf.computers.toshiba-europ...action=search&teddProduct=781&selShortMod=746

There are a lot of files but if you select Sound from the drop-down box next to Driver type it will narrow it down a bit. Of course there are two options there, a conexant driver and a Realtek one. You can look in Device Manager under Sound, video and game controllers and see what entries are listed there (hopefully it says either Conexant or Realtek) and download and install whichever one you have.

I also notice that this laptop has a Toshiba Bass Enhanced Sound System with Dolby® Sound Room™. Have you tried to turn this off and see what happens?

Hopefully the drivers fix it.

Pauldo


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Pauldo said:


> Sorry about the confusion, I did some more digging and it does appear that there is an A300-20p and it looks like Toshiba markets this laptop to the middle east (?). This is probably were our confusion is.
> 
> Here is the download page for various drivers: http://gulf.computers.toshiba-europ...action=search&teddProduct=781&selShortMod=746
> 
> ...



The update really worked! Thanks!
By the way, I do have HDMI port, does that matter?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Glad you got it working!

I had only asked if you had an HDMI port to narrow down the model # but that was before I realized there really was a A300-20p model #.

The HDMI port is typically used to connect your pc to your TV. It's nice because you use only one cable to transmit both audio and video, cuts down on cable clutter and the quality is outstanding.

Pauldo


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

TY Pauldo,
you can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------

